# Flax seed oil results!



## Aleshanee (May 16, 2009)

So I just read recently that flax seed oil can help achieve a healthy glow to skin. I read that by taking 1tpsp a day can lead to skin changes within as little as a week! I can't commit to eating salmon or another high omega-3 fish everyday so this seems like a good option. Anyone have experience with flax seed oil?


----------



## Bec688 (May 17, 2009)

Yup, that is correct. Flaxseed oil can help contribute to the health of your skin, of course it will reach it's full potential if used in conjunction with a healthy diet too.


----------



## cinderella (May 20, 2009)

The flax seed is my HG. It brings amazing benefits to the entire body. And of course when the body is healthy the skin glows!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 20, 2009)

I can for my mom. It's one of her diet (things she eats on a daily basis) staples. And her skin is amazing !


----------



## GinaL (May 25, 2009)

My friend lives by flaxseed oil. Her skin is beautiful.


----------



## Milah (May 25, 2009)

I drink Seven Seas codliver oil which has omega and dha. its like flax seed oil but comes from fish!


----------



## pinksugar (May 25, 2009)

oooh this sounds interesting. How do you take it? just a spoonful a day or something? tell all! I want glowy gorgeous skin!


----------



## Andi (May 25, 2009)

I used to eat flaxseeds daily because I was constipated a lot, and nothing else helped. It helped with my digestion, but I didnÂ´t notice any changes in my skin. I personally think itÂ´s overrated as a skincare miracle. You probably have to follow a specific "skincare-diet" to actually see benefits in your skin i.e. lots of fish, biotin supplement, flaxseeds and what not. I heard some celebs do these things but I bet you have to be really strict


----------



## pinksugar (May 25, 2009)

lol Andi! I wanted a quick fix!! don't ruin my little dream! haha!


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2009)

Lol, flaxseed is full of omega 3s, so you can always take supplements, but usually they are taken out of fish and my mother used to complain the salmon oil upset her stomach. Another thing you could do is use nut and canola oils, they're the omega 3 richest vegetable oils.


----------



## Lucy (May 25, 2009)

lol rosie i'm after the same thing! where can you get flaxseed oil? at like a holland &amp; barrett?


----------



## Milah (May 27, 2009)

I take one tsp a day with food. i def think it works on improving skin (cod liver oil). Brace yolurself, it doesnt taste awful, but it doesnt taste good either. have a drink of oj right after you take the od liver oil


----------



## Asha* (May 29, 2009)

I use flaxseed oil on my face (well, I've just bought it). I'm sure any of those ''heath'' stores has to have it.


----------



## ravenlox (May 29, 2009)

As I'm deathly allergic to all seafoods, I lack in my fish-oils....

Does anyone know if there are reports of allergic reactions to flaxseed? I'd love to improve my overall body and skin health. I'm just afraid to introduce anything new that may or may not kill me LOL!


----------



## magosienne (May 29, 2009)

Never heard of it. I'd like to find the oil in pills or capsules form, the seeds are a pain in the butt, you have to grind them otherwise your body can't digest them and that used to cause me belly pain.


----------



## ravenlox (May 30, 2009)

You mean like use a coffee grinder to grind them? Once you grind them how then do you consume them? Sprinkle in a beverage or over a salad ? Just the thought of trying to intake a dry powdery substance would be kinda yucky.

Yeah it seems like a pill form would be easier.


----------



## Asha* (May 30, 2009)

Well, if you grind seeds they kinda stick together into a paste (because of the oil they contain).


----------



## ravenlox (May 30, 2009)

Oooohhhh LOL! That makes total sense.....I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Aleshanee (May 31, 2009)

I started taking 1-2 tsp a day two weeks ago, and so far I've noticed a change in my skin. I was breaking out and its helped with that. Hopefully I'll start to see changes in my hair soon too.

but Im trying to figure out which is better Fish oil or Flaxseed oil. Taking both is not too much?? Which would be better if just taking one? I mostly want to try it for my skin.


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2009)

Both contains omega 3s, you'll just get more that's all. But i prefer getting them from flaxseeds, because fish oil stinks, even hidden inside a capsule, and my mom was complaining it upset her stomach.


----------



## patsluv (May 31, 2009)

I've heard many say that it takes a couple of months of taking it to see results. Some say they take 2 to 3 tsps a day and in 6 months their freckles are faded in a major way and their skin looks very healthy. But I can't stomach drinking 2 - 3 tsps of the oil a day.


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 19, 2009)

That sounds amazing and credible. I've seen many hair and skincare products that contain flaxseed, so I would believe that taken in by itself would work very well. Maybe I would try this, I hate the smell of the Omega 3! Yuck. Thanks for the info!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jun 23, 2009)

My friend has the prettiest skin and she told me 3 years ago to consume flaxseed... she told me to put in my food (salad, oatmeal,anything)... I should have listened to her!


----------

